# Old showers I've done.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Found some old pictures of some showers I've done.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like it Mike. Good work:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

here's some more crap. That arm gash is why I don't use CSST anymore.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

kewl stuff. some rough in pics woulda been good too.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> kewl stuff. some rough in pics woulda been good too.


 Yeah I know. I can't seem to find them. They are all cell phone pics. I think I changed phones at the time and never saved the rough in pics.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Very Nice !


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just want to get a job that requires cool stuff like that. So much of the work we get single valve. Highest end I did was for a doctor, some body spray, and a steam generator. This of course was for the summer house. No pics

Good looking work by the way.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Question.

The bottom Right picture, why would you rough the drop eared ell so high, and limit the length of the hand held so much? I rough my drop ears lower, for more hose.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Question.

Why wouldn't you argue with the tile man, on the bottom left picture, to have that center band of brown tiles, be centerd on your body sprays? Seems, he could have adjusted the top of the wall to make the body sprays centered on his brown tiles. Just my keen eye for detail.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Question.
> 
> The bottom Right picture, why would you rough the drop eared ell so high, and limit the length of the hand held so much? I rough my drop ears lower, for more hose.


 because it's not my shower. When I do a custom shower I get all the input I can from the customer. The customers reason was if he dropped the hand shower it wouldn't hit the floor of the shower.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Question.
> 
> Why wouldn't you argue with the tile man, on the bottom left picture, to have that center band of brown tiles, be centerd on your body sprays? Seems, he could have adjusted the top of the wall to make the body sprays centered on his brown tiles. Just my keen eye for detail.


 I would have argued with the tile guy, but I wasn't there when he tiled. And I don't speak spanish.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> because it's not my shower. When I do a custom shower I get all the input I can from the customer. The customers reason was if he dropped the hand shower it wouldn't hit the floor of the shower.


Does he also drop soap?:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I could always get a 84" hose rockSTAR


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Never ceases to amaze me how much people will spend just to wash thier butts. Good for us though.


----------

